# Cockerels fighting



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Since my two white leghorn cockerels was a chick.They are not fighting because they are living together in a one coop but since i separate them for about near 1 week to my friends coop,They are fighting and hurting each other when they see each other. I want them to be friends again. What should i do because i have only one coop for them.PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had the same thing happen. I had 5 roos together and they were fine. I took one out and put him back, and they fought. So I don't know if yours will get better with eachother because mine didn't.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

leghorners2016 said:


> Since my two white leghorn cockerels was a chick.They are not fighting because they are living together in a one coop but since i separate them for about near 1 week to my friends coop,They are fighting and hurting each other when they see each other. I want them to be friends again. What should i do because i have only one coop for them.PLEASE HELP!!!


Give one of them away, far away.


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Is there anything that i can do? To stop or there is no solution but to separate them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Rehome or frying pan...Boys will be boys and have to be separated. Even human boys have to be separated when they start taunting each other. At least, mine did...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Rehome or frying pan...Boys will be boys and have to be separated. Even human boys have to be separated when they start taunting each other. At least, mine did...


You probably went after them with the frying pan too like my mom did to me and my brother one time LOL!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Who me???? :sly:


----------

